# plant going clear



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

All of my Java ferns are going clear. The leaves are about half clear right now.

How can i fix this?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How about a green magic marker? It'll make it green again. Just kidding. 

You have a bad problem if you are killing Java Fern!

The guys here are going to ask you some questions about your tank size, lighting, substrate, nutrient additions, known parameters, etc.

You might as well start providing them with as much info as you can.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, provide as much data as possible to get teh most accurate answer.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Keep in mind with the new growth, the leaves will be much lighter looking than the older leaves - just in case that's what you're seeing.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Bert H, said exactly what i was going to. New growth will be translucent (i think this is the word i want) but not completely transparent. It will look wierd but give it time and they will fill in nicely. If the clearness is getting bigger but the plant isnt getting larger (it's progressing down the leaf) then you might have an issue.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

It's happening to all my leaves from tip going down.
It's about half way through the leaves.

The Ferns are all pretty small, but i dun think it's supposed to be this clear. (you can actually look through)
"If the clearness is getting bigger but the plant isnt getting larger (it's progressing down the leaf) then you might have an issue."
Exactly what is happening


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

How long have You had the plants, and how long in that particluar setup?


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

i've been running this tank for almost 5 years. 
I've had the ferns for weeks now.
It suddenly started to happen about a week ago. 
Some of the leaves (only 3-4) seemed to show a bit of progress in recovery but the colour is pale green (before it was dark green). 
But the rest of the plants' leaves are still going clear. 

Other mosses seem to be doing relatively well. I got some algae growth in the tank, but that basically is it.


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 16, 2005)

Did your plants get cold by any chance? When I did my transfer to my 70 a couple of mine did the same thing ,they got a bit cold as the bucket they were in did not have a heater. I put the heater with the fish and more delicate plant assuming the ferns would be OK.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

eh i've had this problem before too. the tips would just turn clear green but later will fill back in. kinda weird. someone told me they were burn marks from too much light  ive had problems with the java ferns turning white too, then they recover after a bit. kinda weird. any reason to that?


----------

